# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  آموزش از راه دور دانشگاه شیراز

## mohamadlvs

با سلام،دانشگاه شیراز یک دانشکده آموزش های الکترونیکی(آموزش از راه دور"البته فکر کنم اینطور که من خواندم به معنای واقعی کلمه می باشد"نه مثل دانشگاه پیام نور«با عرض پوزش از پیام نوری های عزیز»). و این رقمی که من حساب کردم خیلی گران تر از دانشگاه آزاد هم تمام می شود.
  با توجه به این که در حال حاضر هم ثبت نام می کنند.می خواستم از کسانی که اینگونه تحصیل می کنند در مورد کم و کیف تحصیل جویا شوم؟
  آدرس سایت دانشکده
www.vus.ir

----------


## aradhaghi

دوست عزیز من در حال حاضر دانشجوی این دانشگاه هستم . فقط یک حقیقت در مورد این دانشگاه وجود داره اونم اینه که راحت می تونی بری تو اما بیرون اومدن خیلی خیلی سخته ! در مورد کیفیت دوره ها باید بگم تمامی اساتید از استاتید دانشگاه شیراز هستند ، در تهران و بسیاری از شهرها دیگه شعبه داره و برای امتحانات احتیاجی نیست تا شیراز برید ، از بابت کیفیت کلاس ها واقعا خوب هست و مشکل اینترنت ، قطع وصلی صدا و تصویری و ... وجود نداره اما بشدت سنگین تدریس میشه . از بابت شهریه هم بله از آزاد گران تر در میاد ضمن اینکه علاوه بر هزینه اینترنت هزینه های جانبی مثل اینترنت پر سرعت هم داره . مدرک معتبری ارائه میده . اگر تصمیم دارید شرکت کنید برای کنده شدن پوستتون آماده باشید :دی .

----------


## ir_programmer

برای دانشگاه شیراز 3 سوال مهم مطرح میشه که امیدوارم جابشون رو کسی داشته باشه:
1- آیا این مدرک قابل قبول جهت شرکت در آزمون دکتری داخل و خارج از کشور هست؟
2- آیا با این مدرک میشه در دانشگاه های ایران عضو هیئت علمی شد؟
3- کتاب فارسی متناظر با Thinking in Java(4th edition)Bruce Echel's یا 
Java How to Program (7th  edition) Deitels and Deitels تو بازار هست؟ (با توجه به اینکه اکثر بچه های کامپیوتر Java تجربه کم دارن و میخان تو فرصت کم اطلاعات مفید کسب کنن)

----------


## majidmt

این منابع زبان اصلیش خیلی بده اونم برای ما که اوضاع زبان خوبی نداریم با این فرصت کم مثلا کتاب مهندسی نرم افزارش 800 صفحه است ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shirin_sh1024

کسی میدونه شهریه کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی IT حدودا ترمی چقدر میشه؟

----------


## majidmt

حدودا ترمی یک و نیم تا یک و هفتصد.
چکار کنیم حالا با این منابع کسی جایی رو سراغ نداره که واسه این آزمون نمونه سوال یا خلاصه جزوه داشته باشه از بچه های مجازی شیراز که قبول شدن؟؟؟

----------


## ir_programmer

> حدودا ترمی یک و نیم تا یک و هفتصد.
> چکار کنیم حالا با این منابع کسی جایی رو سراغ نداره که واسه این آزمون نمونه سوال یا خلاصه جزوه داشته باشه از بچه های مجازی شیراز که قبول شدن؟؟؟


تو این آزمون حتی کسی نمی دونه از هر درس چند سواله چه برسه به نمونه آزمون!

----------


## bersisa

سلام ببخشید کسی درباره موسسه نور طوبی اطلاعی داره؟سطح علمیش چه طوره؟شهریش چه قدر می شه؟

----------


## pooyar

> سلام ببخشید کسی درباره موسسه نور طوبی اطلاعی داره؟سطح علمیش چه طوره؟شهریش چه قدر می شه؟


سطح علمیش به دانشجو بستگی داره. اما استاد ها با سوادن .باید ازشون کار کشید. البته گیر اوردنشون گاهی سخته .
شهریه همونی هست که توی دفترچه دوم نوشته می شه. حدود ترمی 1 میلیون. کمی بیشتر. اما از آزاد و مجازی شیراز ارزونتره.

----------


## ir_programmer

یا توجه به اینکه گفته شده به کسانی که تمام می کنن مدرک دانشگاه شیراز داده میشه, آیا این مدرک کاملا برای همه جا معتبره؟
مگه مدرک ارشد نباید مهر وزارت علوم بخوره!

*خبر جدید: مدرک ارشد مجازی دانشگاه شیراز مورد تائید دانشگاه آزاد نیست! حتی برای حق التدریسی!*

----------


## pooyar

> یا توجه به اینکه گفته شده به کسانی که تمام می کنن مدرک دانشگاه شیراز داده میشه, آیا این مدرک کاملا برای همه جا معتبره؟
> مگه مدرک ارشد نباید مهر وزارت علوم بخوره!
> 
> *خبر جدید: مدرک ارشد مجازی دانشگاه شیراز مورد تائید دانشگاه آزاد نیست! حتی برای حق التدریسی!*


خوب فرمایش شما درسته. اما مدرکی که به با ورود به دوره های مجازی بدون کنکور داده می شه. اگر نه تمام مدارک دانشگاه هایی که از طریق کنکور سراسری ارائه می شن قانونا دارای اعتبار هستند.
و نکته دیگر اینکه دانشگاه های آزاد هم با هم فرق می کنند. بعضی شهر های غیر اصلی مدارک را قبول دارند.

----------


## ir_programmer

> خوب فرمایش شما درسته. اما مدرکی که به با ورود به دوره های مجازی بدون کنکور داده می شه. اگر نه تمام مدارک دانشگاه هایی که از طریق کنکور سراسری ارائه می شن قانونا دارای اعتبار هستند.
> و نکته دیگر اینکه دانشگاه های آزاد هم با هم فرق می کنند. بعضی شهر های غیر اصلی مدارک را قبول دارند.


میشه نظرتون رو دوباره بگید؟
خیلی جملتون نامفهومه
من میگم این مدرک اعتبار کافی نداره. یعنی بااینکه میگن مورد تائید وزارت علومه, اما حقیقت چیز دیگه ای هست. مدرک رو خود دانشگاه شیراز میده. یعنی هیج جای ایران اعتبار نداره.
فقط جهت ادامه تحصیل ظاهرا معتبره که اونم کسی مطمئن نیست.

----------


## pooyar

> میشه نظرتون رو دوباره بگید؟
> خیلی جملتون نامفهومه
> من میگم این مدرک اعتبار کافی نداره. یعنی بااینکه میگن مورد تائید وزارت علومه, اما حقیقت چیز دیگه ای هست. مدرک رو خود دانشگاه شیراز میده. یعنی هیج جای ایران اعتبار نداره.
> فقط جهت ادامه تحصیل ظاهرا معتبره که اونم کسی مطمئن نیست.


منظورم اینه که مدرکش برای دانشگاه های آزاد ااعتبار داره اما فقط شهر های دورتر . مراکز استان ها و شعبه های اصلی مدارک خاصی و شرایط خاصتری برای پذیرش دارند.
اما می دونید که به دو طریق میشه وارد دانشگاه مجازی شیراز شد. یکی کنکور سراسری هست که شهریه کمتری می پردازید. و دیگر به صورت دانشپذیری ( شاید اصطلاحش چیز دیگه ای باشه) که بدون کنکور و فقط با آزمون و مصاحبه داخلی دانشگاه هست و شهریه بالاتری هم داره.
منظور من اینه که با کنکور سراسری وارد بشید مدرکتون همه جا قبوله. حالا بالا بودن اعتبار و ... بستگی به سوابق علمی خودتون داره. در مقطع لیسانس بیشتر به دانشگاه نگاه می کنند اما در مقاطع بالاتر فاکتورهای دیگری هم مد نظر هیئت های علمی و ... هست.
در مورد ادامه تحصیل داخل کشور به دانشگاه و نمرات تواما توجه میشه شرایطی هم برای معدل دانشگاه ها دارند اما زیاد سفت و سخت گرفته نمیشه. و در مورد خارج کشور  میشه گفت فقط به سوابق علمی توجه میشه بدون توجه به دانشگاه فقط به واحد های پاس شده نگاه می کنند - به نقل از دوستان مطلع - 

پیشنهاد شخصی من اینه که اگر به صورت خود جوش می تونید فعالیت کنید حتما دانشگاه مجازی برید. خیلی تجربه متفاوت، آموزنده و به صرفه ای هست (حتی با وجود شهریه!) . به خصوص دانشگاه شیراز که از امکانات خوبی هم برخورداره.

اگر سوالی بود من در خدمتم.

----------


## majidmt

آقا این مباحث اعتبارش رو بیخیلال یه فکری به حاا این منابع تخیلی ارشدش بکنید که معادل فارسی اگه میشناسید معرفی کنید

----------


## bersisa

ادامه تحصیل در مقطع دکترا برای اونایی که ارشد گرایش تجارت الکترونیک خوندن امکان داره یا نه؟کدوم دانشگاهها؟ چه گرایشهایی می تونن بخونن؟

----------


## pooyar

> ادامه تحصیل در مقطع دکترا برای اونایی که ارشد گرایش تجارت الکترونیک خوندن امکان داره یا نه؟کدوم دانشگاهها؟ چه گرایشهایی می تونن بخونن؟


در رشته ی تجارت الکترونیک در ایران متاسفانه امکان نداره. اما این افراد می تونن یا سراغ نرم افزار برن یا اینکه سراغ رشته های مدیریتی برن.

----------


## bersisa

pooyar عزیز امکان ادامه تحصیل در مقطع دکتری توی شبکه یا امنیت داره؟ منظورم اینه که کسی که ارشد تجارت الکترونیک خونده انتخابهای اونایی که امنیت و یا شبکه برای ارشد خوندن رو برای دکتری می تونه داشته باشه؟

----------


## pooyar

> pooyar عزیز امکان ادامه تحصیل در مقطع دکتری توی شبکه یا امنیت داره؟ منظورم اینه که کسی که ارشد تجارت الکترونیک خونده انتخابهای اونایی که امنیت و یا شبکه برای ارشد خوندن رو برای دکتری می تونه داشته باشه؟


 متاسفانه هیچ یک از زیر رشته های IT توی ایران PHD ندارن و باید حتما تغییر رشته بدید که بتونید PHD بگیرید. شاید سال های آینده این رشته ها هم PHD دار بشن. اما به چند دلیل بعید می دونم به این زودیا باشه، یکیش اینه که سطح علمی کشور ما متاسفانه توی این رشته ها پایینه و حتی افراد در مقطع فوق لیسانس هم هنوز کار علمی فوق العاده ای انجام ندادن (البته این حرف نسبی هست! ) . این وضع رو به بهبوده .چون تحصیل کرده های خارج که بر می گردن روز به روز اوضاع بهتر میشه.

----------


## bersisa

ولی من از بعضی ها شنیده بودم که دانشگاه امیر کبیر قطب آی تی کشوره و تنها این دانشگاه برای دکترا در این رشته دانشجو می گیره. ولی درباره تجارت الکترونیک شک داشتم!!!

----------


## aradhaghi

درباره دوستانی که فرمودند مدرک معتبر نیست : 

مدرک رو دانشگاه شیراز اعطا می کنه و مدرک مورد تایید وزارت علوم هست و هیچ مشکلی برای ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر هم وجود نداره ...

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> ادامه تحصیل در مقطع دکترا برای اونایی که ارشد گرایش تجارت الکترونیک خوندن امکان داره یا نه؟کدوم دانشگاهها؟ چه گرایشهایی می تونن بخونن؟


 بله .دانشگاه امیرکبیر دکترای آی تی داره حتی گرایش تجارت الکترونیک.




> برای دانشگاه شیراز 3 سوال مهم مطرح میشه که امیدوارم جابشون رو کسی داشته باشه:
> 1- آیا این مدرک قابل قبول جهت شرکت در آزمون دکتری داخل و خارج از کشور هست؟
> 2- آیا با این مدرک میشه در دانشگاه های ایران عضو هیئت علمی شد؟
> 3- کتاب فارسی متناظر با Thinking in Java(4th edition)Bruce Echel's یا 
> Java How to Program (7th edition) Deitels and Deitels تو بازار هست؟ (با توجه به اینکه اکثر بچه های کامپیوتر Java تجربه کم دارن و میخان تو فرصت کم اطلاعات مفید کسب کنن)


راجب به اعتبار مدرک هم بگم معتبره حتی هیات علمی دیدم شدن.حتی مدیر گروه هم شدن با این مدرک .اما فکر نکنم تا زمانی که دوستان بخوان فارق بشن دیگه بشه با ارشد حتی روزانه هیات علمی شد.تا اون موقع شرایط عوض شده.

راجب به کتاب بگم الکترونیکیش در اینترنت موجوده می تونید بگیرین و پرینت کنین.




> آقا این مباحث اعتبارش رو بیخیلال یه فکری به حاا این منابع تخیلی ارشدش بکنید که معادل فارسی اگه میشناسید معرفی کنید


اگر نمی تونین منبع انگلیسی بخونین بهتره بی خیال ارشد بشین .حالا این یکی کتاب رو فارسیش پیدا کردی کتاب های بعدی رو چی ؟ در مقطع تحصیلات تکمیلی که کتاب ترجمه شده وجود نداره عزیز.

----------


## talangor

سلام دوست عزیز
عرض شود که راجع به این ثبت نام کنکور ارشد مجازی کامپیوتر دانشگاه شیراز سوال دارم که ممنون می شم  که حتی حداقل اطلاعاتی دارید من رو راهنمایی کنند حتی فقط در مورد گرایش ارشد مجازی کامپیوتر حالا هر دانشگاهی شد شد !...
با توجه به اینکه ثبت نام تا 20 تیر 89 هستش ( یعنی 4 روز دیگه) یک سری سوال دارم که ممنون می شم جواب بدین:
1- از بین این رشته های ثبت نامی گرایش کامپیوتر ارشد مجازی شیراز:1- گرایش مدیریت سیستم های اطلاعاتی، 2-گرایش طراحی و تولید نرم افزار، 3-گرایش تجارت الکترونیک کدوم بهتره ؟ به غیر از تجارت الکترونیک اونای دیگه نا شناخته هستش این تولید نرم افزار همون نرم افزاره؟ و میشه ادامه تحصیل داد ؟ در کل نظرتون راجع به گرایش ها چیست؟ لینک زیر
http://www.vus.ir/news.php?news_id=1500
2- آیا کنکورش سخته؟ و چقدر نیاز به مطالعه هست با توجه به ضعیف بودن زبانم؟ مصاحبه تخصصی چطور؟ باید رزومه قوی داشته باشی نه؟ و این منابعی که معرفی کرده چطوره راحته یا نه؟ لینک زیر:
http://www.vus.ir/89/14f.html
3 -می شه ادامه داد با این مدرک؟ واسه دکترا چی؟ کدوم رشته از گرایش های بالا واسه دکتری بهتره؟
4- اسم مجازی رو مدرک می خوره؟ و چند ترمه می شه تموم کرد با این سیلابس(http://www.vu-shiraz.com/amozesh/it/index.php?parent_id=6)
5- آیا می شه همزمان با کار هم ادامه تحصیل داد؟ یعنی کلاس حضوری نداره دیگه نه؟
6- و راهنمایی های دیگه که خودتون می دونیین
تا یک شنبه بیشتر وقت نیست و من منتظر پاسختون هستم
ممنون

----------


## SystemAnalyst

دکترا ادامه دادن ربطی به گرایش نداره.شما اصلا مهم نیست دکترا چه رشته ای باشه .شما در هر گرایش که باشی یک زمینه تحقیق باید کار کنی که در ورودی دکترا با اون استادی که در زمینه تحقیق شماست مصاحبه می دی. پس هر گرایشی باشی برای دکترا فرق نداره. زمینه تحقیق شما و روند پیشرفت در آن مهم هست.
گرایش تولید نرم افزار یک مخلوطی از دو گرایش مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار و مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات است که در دانشگاه تربیت مدرس تدوین شد و سیلابسش هم در اینترنت موجوده.

----------


## talangor

> دکترا ادامه دادن ربطی به گرایش نداره.شما اصلا مهم نیست دکترا چه رشته ای باشه .شما در هر گرایش که باشی یک زمینه تحقیق باید کار کنی که در ورودی دکترا با اون استادی که در زمینه تحقیق شماست مصاحبه می دی. پس هر گرایشی باشی برای دکترا فرق نداره. زمینه تحقیق شما و روند پیشرفت در آن مهم هست.
> گرایش تولید نرم افزار یک مخلوطی از دو گرایش مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار و مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات است که در دانشگاه تربیت مدرس تدوین شد و سیلابسش هم در اینترنت موجوده.


سلام
ممنون از پاسخت مهندس 
عرض کنم که منظور مثلا دکتری نرم افزار هست که ادامه کارشناسی ارشد نرم افزار هست با دکتری هوش! حالا ما دکتری مثلا تجارت داریم؟ یا تولید نرم فزار و یا مدیریت سیستم های اطلاعاتی? مخصوصا در همین شیراز؟
و همچنین چون می دونین خوب اگه ارشد هر چی باشی، مقاله دادن هم راحت تره و ورود واسه دکتری هم راحت تر... مثلا بچه هایی هستند که نرم افزارن ولی مجبورن برای مقاله دادن از AI استفاده کنن حالا  این هم هست...؟
یه چیزی هم هست تا استاد مخصوص واسه دکتری گیر نیاری که دکتری نمی تونی بگیری ،متاسفانه هر دانشگاهی دانشگاه دیگه رو به راحتی نمی گیره!

این مصاحبه هاش چطوره حالا گرایش ها فرق می کنه؟
به نظر شما ارزش داره یا نه ؟
اصلا امکان قبولیش چطوره؟

----------


## hpcompaq6720s

باسلام

من تلفني با دانشگاه شيراز تماس گرفتم اما جواب درستي به سئوال من ندادن
با توجه به اينكه امروز 21 تير هستش و مهلت ثبت نام تا 23 تير تمديد شده
از دانشجويان اين دانشگاه تقاضا دارم لطف كنن و هر چي سريعتر به اين سئوال پاسخ بدن

توي سايت براي كلاسها ساعت اعلام شده
آيا معنيش اينه كه دانشجو بايد در اون 2 ساعت اعلام شده يكسره پاي كامپيوتر باشه ؟
يا اينكه 2 ساعت فرصت داره فايل آموزشي را دانلود كنه ؟
چون من از محل كارم به اينترنت دسترسي دارم ميخوام بدونم ميشه در حين كار از طريق اين دانشگاه ادامه تحصيل داد يا نه ؟
نميخوام از دهن زن و بچه ام بگيرم و كلي هزينه كنم و اونوقت معلوم بشه در حين كار نميشه درس خوند
يا وسط كلاس اگه ارباب رجوع داشتم يا مديرم باهام كار داشت برام غيبت منظور بشه
اصلا اگه برق رفت و نشد در همون ساعت آنلاين شد تكليف چيه ؟؟؟  :افسرده: 
اگه حتما بايد در مدت زمان برگزاري كلاس مجازي پاي كامپيوتر باشيم چند ساعت غيبت مجاز محسوب ميشه ؟؟؟

----------


## talangor

> باسلام
> 
> من تلفني با دانشگاه شيراز تماس گرفتم اما جواب درستي به سئوال من ندادن
> با توجه به اينكه امروز 21 تير هستش و مهلت ثبت نام تا 23 تير تمديد شده
> از دانشجويان اين دانشگاه تقاضا دارم لطف كنن و هر چي سريعتر به اين سئوال پاسخ بدن
> 
> توي سايت براي كلاسها ساعت اعلام شده
> آيا معنيش اينه كه دانشجو بايد در اون 2 ساعت اعلام شده يكسره پاي كامپيوتر باشه ؟
> يا اينكه 2 ساعت فرصت داره فايل آموزشي را دانلود كنه ؟
> ...


من هم ثبت نام کردم ولی تا جاییکه متوجه شدم و البته مطمئن نیستم می شه بعدا فایل کلاس ها را گرفت ... الان که من ثبت نام کردم یک صفحه به اسم خودم دارم با یوزر و پسورد مربوط به خودم پس نیازی به آنلاین بودن حتمی شاید نباشه...
بازهم اگه از بچه های دانشگاه بیان بگن چطوریاست خیلی بهتره ... اگه بیان البته...
شما چی شرکت می کنین؟

----------


## SystemAnalyst

> سلام
> عرض کنم که منظور مثلا دکتری نرم افزار هست که ادامه کارشناسی ارشد نرم افزار هست با دکتری هوش! حالا ما دکتری مثلا تجارت داریم؟ یا تولید نرم فزار و یا مدیریت سیستم های اطلاعاتی? مخصوصا در همین شیراز؟


دکترای تجارت الکترونیک فقط امیر کبیر داره.ولی دانشگاه های دیگه شما می تونین دکترای نرم افزار برین و اونجا رو زمینه تجارت الکترونیک تز کار کنین.

----------


## hpcompaq6720s

من ميخوام كنترل و ابزار دقيق بخونم
اون ثبت نام فقط براي ورود به قسمت ثبت نام براي امتحان ورودي هستش
نميشه با اون User و Pass  وارد قسمت دانشجويي شد
با توجه به زمان كمي كه باقي مونده و اهميت موضوع دوباره سئوال رو تكرار ميكنم

----------


## hpcompaq6720s

از دانشجويان دانشگاه مجازي شيراز تقاضا دارم لطف كنن و هر چي سريعتر به اين سئوال پاسخ بدن

توي سايت براي كلاسهاي مجازي ساعت اعلام شده
آيا معنيش اينه كه دانشجو بايد در اون 2 ساعت اعلام شده يكسره پاي كامپيوتر باشه ؟
يا اينكه 2 ساعت فرصت داره فايل آموزشي را دانلود كنه ؟
چون من از محل كارم به اينترنت دسترسي دارم ميخوام بدونم ميشه در حين كار از طريق اين دانشگاه ادامه تحصيل داد يا نه ؟
اگه برق رفت و نشد در همون ساعت آنلاين شد تكليف چيه ؟؟؟ 
اگه حتما بايد در مدت زمان برگزاري كلاس مجازي پاي كامپيوتر باشيم چند ساعت غيبت مجاز محسوب ميشه ؟؟؟ 
اين رو هم اضافه كنم كه من آيين نامه دانشگاه مجازي اصفهان رو خوندم و توي اون نوشته كه آنلاين بودن در ساعاتي كه كلاس مجازي برگزار ميشه الزاميه و آنلاين نبودن غيبت محسوب ميشه

----------


## hpcompaq6720s

اينجا كسي پيدا نميشه راجع به اين دانشگاه اطلاعات داشته باشه ؟ :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## hpcompaq6720s

يكي پيدا نميشه مارو از اين بلاتكليفي در بياره 
فقط چند ساعت ديگه فرصت دارم    :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## majidmt

چرا بلاتکلیف؟؟؟ آقا جان اون دو ساعت کلاس یعنی باید انلاین باشی همه مجازی ها همینطوره بعضی از اساتید حظور واسشون مهمه بعضی ها هم نه در ضمن واسه دانلود مطالب کلاس هم محدودیت زمان تا پایان ترم نداره

----------


## talangor

> چرا بلاتکلیف؟؟؟ آقا جان اون دو ساعت کلاس یعنی باید انلاین باشی همه مجازی ها همینطوره بعضی از اساتید حظور واسشون مهمه بعضی ها هم نه در ضمن واسه دانلود مطالب کلاس هم محدودیت زمان تا پایان ترم نداره


ممنون که پاسخ دوستمون رو دادید. شما مجازی خوندین یا نه؟

 فقط یک چیزی دوستان از این منابع زیر کسی هست که اطلاعات داشته باشه و یا ترجمه هاش:؟

مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات گرایش تجارت الکترونیک

1 زبان

1- Markstein, L & Hirasawa, L. (1983). Developing Reading Skills (Advanced). London: Newbury House Publishers. (Units 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10).
2- Matthiesen, S.J. (2004). 504 Absolutely Essential Words. New York: BARRON'S. (Units 1-42).

2ریاضیات پایه و آمار

1. حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال و هندسه تحلیلی نویسنده:توماس سینی ویر
2. حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال و هندسه تحلیلی نویسنده: لیت هلد
3. حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال و هندسه تحلیلی نویسنده: استوارت
4.آمار و احتمالات مقدماتی نویسنده:دکتر بهبودیان

3مبانی فناوری اطلاعات

Information Technology for Management Transforming Organizations in the Digital Economy
Turban * Leidner * McLean * Wetherbe (6th Edition2008)
فصول 1 تا 8 و فصل 16

4مبانی برنامه سازی

The C Programming Language, Kernighan Ritchie

----------


## ir_programmer

ببینید دوستان
راجب به کنکور ارشد شیراز باید بگم
چون این دانشگاه خودش هم نمی دونه این آزمون به چه شکلی برگزار میشه
واسه همین حتی *ضرایب و تعداد سوالات* رو هم به کسی نگفتن.

----------


## talangor

> ببینید دوستان
> راجب به کنکور ارشد شیراز باید بگم
> چون این دانشگاه خودش هم نمی دونه این آزمون به چه شکلی برگزار میشه
> واسه همین حتی *ضرایب و تعداد سوالات* رو هم به کسی نگفتن.


سلام
ممنون
ضرایب رو گفتن دیگه همه ضریبشون یکه!
ولی منظور بیشتر این منابع هست که کسی اطلاعات داره یا نه؟

----------


## daisy_redrose

> ممنون که پاسخ دوستمون رو دادید. شما مجازی خوندین یا نه؟
> 
>  فقط یک چیزی دوستان از این منابع زیر کسی هست که اطلاعات داشته باشه و یا ترجمه هاش:؟
> 
> مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات گرایش تجارت الکترونیک
> 
> 1 زبان
> 
> 1- Markstein, L & Hirasawa, L. (1983). Developing Reading Skills (Advanced). London: Newbury House Publishers. (Units 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10).
> ...


سلام:
منم ثبت نام کردم و هیچ چیزی نمی دونم...
اگه اطلاعاتی یافتید به منم بگید در ضمن من کارشناسی ام رو هم مجازی خوندم علم و صنعت..

----------


## talangor

> سلام:
> منم ثبت نام کردم و هیچ چیزی نمی دونم...
> اگه اطلاعاتی یافتید به منم بگید در ضمن من کارشناسی ام رو هم مجازی خوندم علم و صنعت..


سلام
چطور بود کارشناسی مجازی واسه کلاسات و بقیه قضایا و الان که مدرکی که داری و ارزشش ؟
کلا هر چی می تونی راهنمایی کنی...
یه چیز دیگه علم و صنعت ارشد مجازی کامپیوتر نداره؟

----------


## daisy_redrose

خوب بود من راضی بودم یعنی اولاش کمی سخت بود ولی بعدش عادت کردیم من کلا حوصله نداشتم حضوری هی برم دانشگاه و تو ایم سیستم راحت بودم... درس ها قابل دانلود بودن و کلاس هامون هم آرشیو می شد و این آرشیو ها کلی کمک می کرد گاهی شب امتحان یک دور مرور می کردم همه رو... در کل خوب بود الانم اصلا مشکل ندارم چون این سیستم باعث شد نسبت به دیگر فارغ اتحصیلان به کامپیوتر و مسائل اون مسلط تر باشم.
الان شاغلم و هیچ مشکلی ندارم.... ببینین مهم خود شما هستید و نگرشتون اگه فکر کنی چیزی کم داری این رخ می ده من اصلا فکر نکردم با بقیه فرق دارم تو ایران این سیستم جدید پس بقیه فکر می کنن عجیب وگرنه هیچ فرقی نداره که گاهی بهتر هم هست بستگی به خود فرد داره ما داشتیم کسانی رو که ناراضی بودن ولی من راضی بودم به نظرم می ارزه به جای اینکه زمانت رو هدر بدی پشت کنکور بمونی پول می دی و زودتر می ری دانشگاه .

----------


## talangor

> خوب بود من راضی بودم یعنی اولاش کمی سخت بود ولی بعدش عادت کردیم من کلا حوصله نداشتم حضوری هی برم دانشگاه و تو ایم سیستم راحت بودم... درس ها قابل دانلود بودن و کلاس هامون هم آرشیو می شد و این آرشیو ها کلی کمک می کرد گاهی شب امتحان یک دور مرور می کردم همه رو... در کل خوب بود الانم اصلا مشکل ندارم چون این سیستم باعث شد نسبت به دیگر فارغ اتحصیلان به کامپیوتر و مسائل اون مسلط تر باشم.
> الان شاغلم و هیچ مشکلی ندارم.... ببینین مهم خود شما هستید و نگرشتون اگه فکر کنی چیزی کم داری این رخ می ده من اصلا فکر نکردم با بقیه فرق دارم تو ایران این سیستم جدید پس بقیه فکر می کنن عجیب وگرنه هیچ فرقی نداره که گاهی بهتر هم هست بستگی به خود فرد داره ما داشتیم کسانی رو که ناراضی بودن ولی من راضی بودم به نظرم می ارزه به جای اینکه زمانت رو هدر بدی پشت کنکور بمونی پول می دی و زودتر می ری دانشگاه .


سلام
ممنون كه پاسخ دادين و اما چند تا سوال پيش مي ياد:
1-از لحاظ زماني كه گفتي قبول ولي خوب اگه همين جور پول بدي بري خوبه ولي خوب اين طور نيست بايد آزمون بدي و اگه! قبول شدي مصاحبه و بعد هم قبول در ارشد! كه اينها فكر كنم خودش كلي سخته ، حداقل تصور من اينه و بايد سابقه خوب و البته درس ها رو هم خوب بخوني!درسته؟
2- ارشد تجارت الكترونيك به نظرت كاربرد داره؟ واسه تدريس چي؟ واسه قبولت كردن در دكتري؟ همين كه بيبنن مجازي خوندي!؟
3-همين پشت كنكور واسه من هم خيلي مهمه چون اصلا ريسك بالايي مي خواد، نمونش دو تا از دوستام كه سربازي رو بيخيال شدن و نشستن درس خوندن آخر هم قبول نشدن و تازه رفتن سربازي اون هم با اعصاب داغون! حالا من خوندم پايه دانشگاه بدون كنكورم ولي چه فايده؟! اين هم خودش هفت خوان رستم و كنكور داره!
4- آقا شما هم مثل من مي خواي كنكور بدي ديگه! الان شما چطور خودتو آماده مي كني؟منابع رو داري ؟ چي مطالعه مي كني؟ اصلا وقتي نمونده! كمك كنيم و قبول بشم با هم ...اكي؟
منتظر پاسخ هات هستم و ممنون

----------


## daisy_redrose

با سلام:
راستش من دخترم و متاهل و از روی علاقه می خوام ادامه تحصیل بدم مشکل سربازی هم مثل شما ندارم واسه همین شرایطم با شما فرق داره...
البته زمان ما علم و صنعت دانشپذیر می گرفت و مثل اینجا نبود که کنکوری باشه الان سخت شده....
در مورد رشته هم باز بستگی به علاقه داره و بازار کار و اینکه هدفتون چیه تجارت از همشون فکر کنم بهتر باشه و باز به خودتون بستگی داره.... 
راستی شما ساکن کجا هستین؟ اگه اهل تهران هستین ثبت نام ارشد مجازی امیرکبیر هم شروع شده!

----------


## talangor

> با سلام:
> راستش من دخترم و متاهل و از روی علاقه می خوام ادامه تحصیل بدم مشکل سربازی هم مثل شما ندارم واسه همین شرایطم با شما فرق داره...
> البته زمان ما علم و صنعت دانشپذیر می گرفت و مثل اینجا نبود که کنکوری باشه الان سخت شده....
> در مورد رشته هم باز بستگی به علاقه داره و بازار کار و اینکه هدفتون چیه تجارت از همشون فکر کنم بهتر باشه و باز به خودتون بستگی داره.... 
> راستی شما ساکن کجا هستین؟ اگه اهل تهران هستین ثبت نام ارشد مجازی امیرکبیر هم شروع شده!


سلام
ممنون
عرض كنم كه من سربازي رفتم و كمتر از يك سال هست كه تموم كردم،حوشبختانه مشكل سربازي حل شد!( اون مثالي كه زدم واسه دوستام بود و منظور اين بود كه بالاخره يك سال از عمر مي گذره!)
و البته اين قسمت سوالمو جواب ندادين :
- آقا(خانم) شما هم مثل من مي خواي كنكور بدي ديگه! الان شما چطور خودتو آماده مي كني؟منابع رو داري ؟ چي مطالعه مي كني؟ اصلا وقتي نمونده! كمك كنيم و قبول بشم با هم ...اكي؟
الان شما چي مي خونين؟؟؟

----------


## daisy_redrose

سلام:
میشه ایمیلتون رو بدین؟
من واسه کنکور نمی خونم راستش حوصله ندارم بشینم بخونم می خوام سریع مشغول بشم...
در ضمن من واسه ارشد می خوام شرکت کنم.

----------


## talangor

> سلام:
> میشه ایمیلتون رو بدین؟
> من واسه کنکور نمی خونم راستش حوصله ندارم بشینم بخونم می خوام سریع مشغول بشم...
> در ضمن من واسه ارشد می خوام شرکت کنم.


سلام من ايميلم رو  واستون فرستادم

----------


## mohsen_mavaddat

سلام ، آزمون دیروز جمعه 29 مرداد برگزار شد . 14 سوال زبان، 14 سوال ریاضی و آمار، 14 سوال جاوا و 14 سوال مهندسی نرم افزار . در کل آزمون سختی نبود .

----------


## programer1389

نتیجه امتحانات این دانشگاه مشخص نیست کی اعلام میشه؟

----------


## talangor

سلام
متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من برای آزمون نیومدم! چون هیچی نخونده بودم والبته بعد از قبولی مصاحبه هم بود  و از همه مهم تر دوری مسیر ! که این ها همه مزید برعلت شدن که نیام!
حالا از مصاحبه هم بنویسین که چی  پرسیدن؟!

و یه چیز دیگه این دانشگاه چابهار با همکاری دانگاه لولئا سوئد! رشته تجارت الکنرونیک زده مشهد ارزش داره؟ 16000000 بدی بری؟ اون هم تجارت الکترونیک که فکر کنم زیاد تو ایران کشش نداره! و نمی خوان!
نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

> و یه چیز دیگه این دانشگاه چابهار با همکاری دانگاه لولئا سوئد! رشته تجارت الکنرونیک زده مشهد ارزش داره؟ 16000000 بدی بری؟ اون هم تجارت الکترونیک که فکر کنم زیاد تو ایران کشش نداره! و نمی خوان!
> نظرتون چیه؟


 دوست عزیز دانشگاه چابهار در واقع واحد بین الملل دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان هست و در منطقه ای بسیار زیبا و با امکانات فوق العاده ( خوابگاه و .....) قرار دارد. اگر مایه داری و پولش برات سخت نیست میتونی بری تجربه متفاوتیه.

----------


## kiani_behzad

راستی در مورد اون دوستانی هم که میگن مجازی اعتبار نداره باید بگم که یکی از اساتید ما در دوره ی لیسانس که من حضوری درس میخوندم فوق لیسانسش رو مجازی گرفته بود و عضو هیئت علمی هم شد.

----------


## ir_programmer

> راستی در مورد اون دوستانی هم که میگن مجازی اعتبار نداره باید بگم که یکی از اساتید ما در دوره ی لیسانس که من حضوری درس میخوندم فوق لیسانسش رو مجازی گرفته بود و عضو هیئت علمی هم شد.


بستگی داره فوق رو از کجا بگیره. شاید از خارج کشور گرفته چون تو ایران بحث ندید بدیدی زیاد هست.
بطور مثال توی منطقه خوزستان دانشگاهها مجازی رو بعنوان استاد نمی گیرن!

----------


## programer1389

دوستانی که تو امتحان ورودی شرکت کردن نتیجه امتحان 8/6/89  تو سایتش اعلام میشه

----------


## talangor

> دوست عزیز دانشگاه چابهار در واقع واحد بین الملل دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان هست و در منطقه ای بسیار زیبا و با امکانات فوق العاده ( خوابگاه و .....) قرار دارد. اگر مایه داری و پولش برات سخت نیست میتونی بری تجربه متفاوتیه.


سلام
ممنون
ببینید من چابهار زیاد بودم و فکر می کنم زیاد هم جالب نیست(به نظر من البته!) از لحاظ محیط می گم نه دانشگاه! ( باز هم از نظر من !) و البته با اون رطوبت زیاد و گرما... ولی منظورم این بود که در مشهد کلاس هاش برگزار می شه و سوالم اینه که هیچ مشکلی این دانشگاه ها ندارن؟ واسه مدرک ، اعتبار، ارزش 16000000 رو داره؟ اگه زبانت خوب نباشه چی؟ و البته واسه مصاحبه چی می پرسن؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام
> ممنون
> ببینید من چابهار زیاد بودم و فکر می کنم زیاد هم جالب نیست(به نظر من البته!) از لحاظ محیط می گم نه دانشگاه! ( باز هم از نظر من !) و البته با اون رطوبت زیاد و گرما... ولی منظورم این بود که در مشهد کلاس هاش برگزار می شه و سوالم اینه که هیچ مشکلی این دانشگاه ها ندارن؟ واسه مدرک ، اعتبار، ارزش 16000000 رو داره؟ اگه زبانت خوب نباشه چی؟ و البته واسه مصاحبه چی می پرسن؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید


 چرا این دانشگاه ها یه سری مشکلاتی متاسفانه دارن بستگی به این داره بخوایی با مدرکت چه کار کنی. اما در مورد زبان نگران نباش.مصاحبه هم فکر نمیکنم سخت باشه. رئیس دانشگاه هم دکتر اوکاتی هست که آدم خوبیه.

----------


## programer1389

1کتابهی درسی این دوره ها با کتابهای دانشگاه سراسری یکی هست یا فرق میکنه؟
2 وام هم میدن ؟
3 شهریه یک ترم مهندسی نرم افزار بطور متوسط چه قدر میشه؟

----------


## talangor

> چرا این دانشگاه ها یه سری مشکلاتی متاسفانه دارن بستگی به این داره بخوایی با مدرکت چه کار کنی. اما در مورد زبان نگران نباش.مصاحبه هم فکر نمیکنم سخت باشه. رئیس دانشگاه هم دکتر اوکاتی هست که آدم خوبیه.


شما مگه چابهار خوندین؟
زبان خوب یاد نداشته باشی بعد کلاس های به زبان انگلیسی رو قطعا نمی فهمی دیگه؟!
شما از خودتون بگین؟!

----------


## kiani_behzad

> شما مگه چابهار خوندین؟
> زبان خوب یاد نداشته باشی بعد کلاس های به زبان انگلیسی رو قطعا نمی فهمی دیگه؟!
> شما از خودتون بگین؟!


 نه عزیز من چابهار نخوندم زاهدان در دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان کارشناسی روزانه گرفتم الآن هم شیراز قبول شدم نترس همه کلاسا به زبان انگلیسی نیست!
وام خبری نیست تو این دوره ها هیچ وامی نمیدم فقط باید مثل بنز پول خرج کنی.

----------


## talangor

> نه عزیز من چابهار نخوندم زاهدان در دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان کارشناسی روزانه گرفتم الآن هم شیراز قبول شدم نترس همه کلاسا به زبان انگلیسی نیست!
> وام خبری نیست تو این دوره ها هیچ وامی نمیدم فقط باید مثل بنز پول خرج کنی.


شیراز مجازی قبول شدی؟
مصاحبه چطور بود؟
چقدر درس خوندی؟

----------


## mohsen_mavaddat

سلام به همه دوستان
در مورد ارشد مجازی شیراز - گرایش طراحی و تولید نرم افزار
از اونجایی که امسال هم از کنکور سراسری گرفته و هم آزمون داخلی میگیره،کسی   اطلاع داره ظرفیت اعلام شده از طریق کنکور سراسری چند نفر بوده ؟ 
با چه رتبه هایی قبول شدن ؟ 
آیا بدون پایان نامه ( دوره های آموزش محور ) کسی تونسته ادامه تحصیل بده و یا عضو هیئت علمی بشه ؟ 
تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم برای هر گرایش حدود 100 نفر ظرفیت دارن ( 10 ، 20   تا بیشتر یا کمتر ) و نیمی از اونا آموزش محور هستند و واحد پایان نامه   ندارن،
بچه های کنکور سراسری آموزش محور هم انتخاب کردن یا نه ؟

----------


## programer1389

دانشگاه شیراز داره برای ارشد بدون کنکور ثبت نام میکنه این هم لینکش
http://www.vus.ir/amozesh/computer/n...p?news_id=1664

----------


## programer1389

ثبت نام دانشگاه شیراز از امروز شروع شد!! وای پولهای نازنینم

----------


## kiani_behzad

> شیراز مجازی قبول شدی؟
> مصاحبه چطور بود؟
> چقدر درس خوندی؟


 آره من شیراز مجازی اما پژوهش محور قبول شدم یعنی پایان نامه هم دارم.
من از طزیق کنکور کارشناسی ارشد قبول شدم پس مصاحبه نداشتم.
درس زیاد خوندم تقریبا شش ماه خوندم و رتبم 300 شد فکر میکردم زیر 100 بشم!

----------


## bersisa

[QUOTE=kiani_behzad;1092023]آره من شیراز مجازی اما پژوهش محور قبول شدم یعنی پایان نامه هم دارم.
من از طزیق کنکور کارشناسی ارشد قبول شدم پس مصاحبه نداشتم.
درس زیاد خوندم تقریبا شش ماه خوندم و رتبم 300 شد فکر میکردم زیر 100 بشم![/QUOT

با عرض سلام وخسته نباشید حالا برنامتون چیه؟ ثبت نام می کنی؟ میشه از تهران هم ثبت نام کرد و اصلا شیراز نرفت؟ ببخشید شما نور طوبی رو قبل از شیراز انتخاب نکرده بودید؟ فکر نمی کنید که یادگیری از طریق اینترنت مشکل باشه؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

[quote=bersisa;1094891]


> آره من شیراز مجازی اما پژوهش محور قبول شدم یعنی پایان نامه هم دارم.
> من از طزیق کنکور کارشناسی ارشد قبول شدم پس مصاحبه نداشتم.
> درس زیاد خوندم تقریبا شش ماه خوندم و رتبم 300 شد فکر میکردم زیر 100 بشم![/QUOT
> 
> با عرض سلام وخسته نباشید حالا برنامتون چیه؟ ثبت نام می کنی؟ میشه از تهران هم ثبت نام کرد و اصلا شیراز نرفت؟ ببخشید شما نور طوبی رو قبل از شیراز انتخاب نکرده بودید؟ فکر نمی کنید که یادگیری از طریق اینترنت مشکل باشه؟


 سه ساعت دیگه دارم میرم شیراز ثبت نام کنم! برنامم اینه که برم و خوب درس بخونم.
برای ثبت نام نه نمیشه اول باید اینترنتی یک سری مدارک رو بفرستی و بعد حضوری بری شیراز که منم دارم میرم. اما برای امتحانات و کلاس های حضوری میتونی تهران رو انتخاب کنی. من هم تهران رو انتخاب میکنم. نه من نور طوبی رو قبل از شیراز انتخاب نکردم دوست عزیز مسلمه که دانشگاه ملی اونم دانشگاه شیراز بهتره از یک دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی اما بعضی ها به دلایلی ممکنه اونجا رو انتخاب کنن.
در مورد یادگیری از طریق اینترنت نه فکر نمیکنم زیاد با کلاس های حضوری فرق داشته باشه چون در مقطع ارشد در کلاس های حضوری هم استاد چیز خاصی نمیگه که از طریق اینترنت نشه گفت!

----------


## bersisa

[QUOTE=kiani_behzad;1095952]


> سه ساعت دیگه دارم میرم شیراز ثبت نام کنم! برنامم اینه که برم و خوب درس بخونم.
> برای ثبت نام نه نمیشه اول باید اینترنتی یک سری مدارک رو بفرستی و بعد حضوری بری شیراز که منم دارم میرم. اما برای امتحانات و کلاس های حضوری میتونی تهران رو انتخاب کنی. من هم تهران رو انتخاب میکنم. نه من نور طوبی رو قبل از شیراز انتخاب نکردم دوست عزیز مسلمه که دانشگاه ملی اونم دانشگاه شیراز بهتره از یک دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی اما بعضی ها به دلایلی ممکنه اونجا رو انتخاب کنن.
> در مورد یادگیری از طریق اینترنت نه فکر نمیکنم زیاد با کلاس های حضوری فرق داشته باشه چون در مقطع ارشد در کلاس های حضوری هم استاد چیز خاصی نمیگه که از طریق اینترنت نشه گفت!


امیدوارم موفق باشید.
ولی شهریه اش چقدر می شه؟ من هم اونجا قبول شدم ولی هیچ اقدامی هنوز نکردم الان دیر نشده؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

[quote=bersisa;1096590]


> ولی شهریه اش چقدر می شه؟ من هم اونجا قبول شدم ولی هیچ اقدامی هنوز نکردم الان دیر نشده؟


  نمیدونم اما تاریخ ثبت نام دانشجوهای مهندسی 22 شهریور بود.
شهریه ترمی یکو دویست سیصد در میاد در کل برای دانشجویان پژوهش محور تقریبا 6 ملیون میشه برای آموزش محور 4 ملیون.
موفق باشی.

----------


## programer1389

[quote=bersisa;1096590]


> امیدوارم موفق باشید.
> ولی شهریه اش چقدر می شه؟ من هم اونجا قبول شدم ولی هیچ اقدامی هنوز نکردم الان دیر نشده؟


نه تا 31/6/89 تمدید شد

----------


## bersisa

[QUOTE=programer1389;1102855]


> نه تا 31/6/89 تمدید شد


ممنون
 راستی مجازی دانشگاه امیر کبیر که خودش آزمونش رو می گیره امکان ادامه تحصیل داره؟

----------


## bersisa

اونایی که شیراز ثبت نام کردن می شه بگن اونجا چه چیزایی ازشون خواستن و چه قدر ثبت نامشون طول کشید؟

----------


## programer1389

خیلی سریع ثبت نام انجام شد یعنی اگه مشکلی نداشتید حدود نیم ساعت برای تکمیل پرونده نیم ساعت هم برای اموزشش ولی در کل یک نصف روز باید وقت میزاشتی مثلا اگه ساعت 10شیراز بودی حدود ساعت 11.5 همه کارهاتون انجام شده بود

----------


## bersisa

> خیلی سریع ثبت نام انجام شد یعنی اگه مشکلی نداشتید حدود نیم ساعت برای تکمیل پرونده نیم ساعت هم برای اموزشش ولی در کل یک نصف روز باید وقت میزاشتی مثلا اگه ساعت 10شیراز بودی حدود ساعت 11.5 همه کارهاتون انجام شده بود


وای من حسابی گیر افتادم
کاشکی قبلش از شما می پرسیدم چه کار باید بکنم
شرهریه رو به کدوم حساب ریختید
من یه 15 تومن ریختم به حساب شیراز .یه 500 تومن به الکترونیکی . ولی 400 تومن دیگه می خواد که نمی دونم باید چکارش بکنم. 
تلفناشون هم که جواب نمی ده.
شما لطفا یه راهنمایی بکنید

----------


## programer1389

> وای من حسابی گیر افتادم
> کاشکی قبلش از شما می پرسیدم چه کار باید بکنم
> شرهریه رو به کدوم حساب ریختید
> من یه 15 تومن ریختم به حساب شیراز .یه 500 تومن به الکترونیکی . ولی 400 تومن دیگه می خواد که نمی دونم باید چکارش بکنم. 
> تلفناشون هم که جواب نمی ده.
> شما لطفا یه راهنمایی بکنید


 نمیدونم 400 تومان رو به ما که نگفتن بریزین به حساب این رو تو سایت دیدین یا از کسی پرسیدین

----------


## programer1389

روزی که برای ثبت نام رفتم گفتن خودشون چون ترم 1 هستیم برامون ثبت نام میکنن اما امروز که تو  سایت دانشگاه تو قسمت sess چک کردم دیدم هیچ واحدی برامون انتخاب نشده 
قسمت lms سایت هم مثل اینکه هنوز فعال نشده دوستان دیگه هم همین مشکل رو دارن 
لطفا چون قراره از 7/7/89 کلاسها شروع بشه زوتر جواب بدین
ممنون

----------


## bersisa

> نمیدونم 400 تومان رو به ما که نگفتن بریزین به حساب این رو تو سایت دیدین یا از کسی پرسیدین


به من هم توی دانشگاه چیزی نگفتن و توی سایت دیدم. من اشتباها به حساب دانشگاه از طریق بانک ریختم که وقتی با امور مالی صحبت کردم گفتن باید با کارت از طریق اینترنت می ریختم

----------


## bersisa

> روزی که برای ثبت نام رفتم گفتن خودشون چون ترم 1 هستیم برامون ثبت نام میکنن اما امروز که تو  سایت دانشگاه تو قسمت sess چک کردم دیدم هیچ واحدی برامون انتخاب نشده 
> قسمت lms سایت هم مثل اینکه هنوز فعال نشده دوستان دیگه هم همین مشکل رو دارن 
> لطفا چون قراره از 7/7/89 کلاسها شروع بشه زوتر جواب بدین
> ممنون


یه نکته دیگه اینکه فکر می کنم به همه علاوه بر زبان تخصصی 3 واحدی یه زبان 6 واحدی هم دادن که اونایی که می خوان زبان دومی رو نگذرونن باید جمعه امتحان زبان بدن

----------


## programer1389

اینها سوالات و جواب های مربوط به دانشگاه شیرازهست که خودم باهاشون برخورد داشتم گفتم اینجا بزارم تا بقیه دوستان هم استفاده کنن



*نحوه استفاده از کلاسهای مجازی ضبط شده چگونه است**؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

پس ازورود به سیستم LMS درس مورد نظر خود را انتخاب نمایید و از منو سمت چپ بخش ارتباط با استاد را انتخاب نمایید. روی گزینه کلاسهای مجازی و ویدئو کنفرانس را کلیک نمایید. در صفحه باز شده لیست تاریخ و زمان برگزاری کلاس را مشاهده می نمایید برای دسترسی به لینک ضبط شده کلاسها از گزینه" لینک ضبط شده کلاس" استفاده نمایید. 





*چرا بعد از وارد کردن کلمه کاربری و رمز عبور** CD DVD -* *و زدن**دکمه تایید پیغام اشتباه بودن کلمه کاربری و رمز عبور را می دهد؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

در اینگونه مواقع وارد قسمت control panel –از قسمت add or remove program نرم افزار reisuرا از نصب خارج نمایید و پس از restart روی CD DVD – در قسمت component فایل setup را نصب نمایید. 





*چرا بعد از انتخاب درس مورد نظر بر روی** CD DVD -* *پیغام می دهد**که چند لحظه منتظر بمانید اما فایلها باز نمی شود یا چیزی نشان نمی**دهد؟*

Added on 2010-07-03


1- از لیست سمت چپ روی فلدر درس مورد نظر خود فقط یکبار دبل کلیک نمایید. پس از چند دقیقه نرم افزار لود شده و می توانید از محتوای آن استفاده نمایید.


2- از نصب بودن نرم افزار flash player 10 بر روی سیستم خود مطمئن شوید.







*در صورت فراموشی رمز عبور خود باید چه کاری انجام**دهم؟*

Added on 2010-07-03


اگر شما رمز عبور خود را در سیستم LMSفراموش نموده اید می توانید از دو طریق رمز جدید دریافت نمائید.


1- برروی لینک (کلمه عبور خود را فراموش کرده ام) کلیک نمایید در این قسمت با وارد کردن نام کاربری رمز جدید به e-mail ثبت شده شما در سیستم ارسال می گردد.


2- با واحد انفورماتیک دانشکده تماس گرفته تا رمز جدید جهت شما صادر گردد.







*اخبار را چگونه از سایت دانشکده دریافت**نمایم؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

هر دانشجو در دانشکده آموزشهای الکترونیکی دارای یک بخش مربوط به خود است. شما آخرین اخبار را می توانید از منوهای سمت راست درون اداره آموزش، بخش مربوط به خود پیدا نمایید.
لازم به ذکر است اطلاعیه های مربوط به حسابداری دانشجویی، امور دانشجویی در قسمت های مجزا درج می شود. جهت دیدن این اطلاعیه ها می بایست به بخش های مربوط به هر قسمت در سایت دانشکده مراجعه نمایید. 






*من نمی توانم به صورت مداوم به سایت سر بزنم آیا راهی هست از**تمامی اطلاعیه ها استفاده نمایم؟*

Added on 2010-07-03


بلی-قسمتی با نام RSS در صفحه اصلی سایت قرارداده شده است شما می توانید از آن استفاده نمایید.





*بهترین راه ارتباطی با دانشکده آموزش های الکترونیکی**چیست؟*

Added on 2010-07-03


بهترین راه استفاده از سیستم پاسخگویی به مشکلات جهت ارتباط با بخش های مختلف دانشکده و حصول نتیجه در اسرع وقت است.




*چگونه می توان به سیستم پاسخگویی به مشکلات دانشکده آموزشهای**الکترونیکی دسترسی پیدا کرد؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

با کلیک کردن بر روی آیکون مربوطه که در صفحه اصلی سایت دانشکده بر روی گوشه سمت چپ و پایین لوگوی سایت قرار گرفته است می توان به صفحه اصلی این سیستم وارد شده و پس از وارد کردن نام کاربری و رمز عبور مخصوص این سیستم به امکانات آن دسترسی پیدا کرد. 





*پس از ارسال پیغام در سیستم پاسخگویی به مشکلات چگونه میتوان**از پاسخ آن مطلع شد؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

برای مشاهده پاسخ های ارسالی از سوی واحد های مختلف به مشکلات ارسال شده از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی به مشکلات پس از ورود به صفحه اصلی این سیستم لیست مشکلات ارسال شده قابل رویت است. با کلیک بر روی هر یک از مشکلات میتوان پاسخ های درج شده برای آن مشکل را مشاهده کرد و توضیحات دیگری نیز اضافه کرد. در بخش بایگانی مشکلات لیست مشکلات بایگانی شده را میتوان مشاهده کرد. 




*چگونه میتوان یک پیغام را در سیستم پاسخگویی به مشکلات برای یک**واحد خاص ارسال کرد؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

پس از ورود به این سیستم و کلیک کردن گزینه « ارسال یک مشکل » لیست واحد ها و مسئولین واحد های مختلف ظاهر میشود. در این قسمت واحد مورد نظر را انتخاب و دکمه «ارسال مشکل » را کلیک کنید. در فرم ظاهر شده موارد خواسته شده را تکمیل و پس از تایپ پیام خود گزینه « ارسال مشکل» را کلیک کنید. 





*نام کاربری و رمز عبور مورد نیاز برای ورود به سیستم پاسخگویی**را از کجا باید دریافت کرد؟*

Added on 2010-06-23

نام کاربری و رمز عبور این سیستم کاملا مستقل از سیستم LMS و SESS است و از نام کاربری و رمز عبور این دو سیستم نمی توان برای ورود به سیستم پاسخگویی به مشکلات استفاده کرد . جهت دریافت نام کاربری و رمز عبور این سیستم بایستی ابتدا دراین سیستم ثبت نام کرد. 





*نرم افزارهای لازم برای استفاده از کلاسهای مجازی چه می**باشد؟*

Added on 2010-07-03


نرم افزار flash player 10که به صورت رایگان در سایت www.adobe.com در اختیار کاربران می باشد.






*نحوه تست سیستم برای کلاسهای مجازی به چه صورت می**باشد؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

پس از وارد شدن به سیستم آموزشهای الکترونیکی(LMS) یکی از دروس خود را به دلخواه انتخاب نمایید و از منو سمت چپ بخش ارتباط با استاد را انتخاب نموده و گزینه کلاسهای مجازی و ویدئو کنفرانس را انتخاب نمایید در صفحه ظاهر شده لینکی به نام (تست کامل سیستم شما ) و نصب برنامه های لازم مشاهده می کنند.
پس از انتخاب لینک مورد نظر صفحه ای باز می گردد که درآن چهار گزینه موجود می باشد.
*گزینه 1 :* این گزینه نرم افزار flash player را بر روی سیستم شما چک می کند و در صورت نصب نبودن به شما پیشنهاد می دهد که نرم افزار را به صورت آنلاین نصب نمایید.
*گزینه 2 :* شماره پورت های لازم برای برقراری ارتباط با سرور کلاسهای مجازی که عبارتند از 80-90-1935-443 که در صورت مشکل در این پورت ها ابتدا فایروال موجود در سیستم را غیر فعال نمایید و مجددا سعی مایید در صورت رفع نشدن مشکل با شرکت خدمات اینترنتی خود تماس بگیرید و پورت های لازم را به آنها اعلام نمایید.
*گزینه 3* : سیستم شما را از لحاظ سرعت اینترنت برای کلاسها چک می نماید و در صورت بروز مشکل به سراغ گزینه بعد نمی رود
*گزینه 4* : برای مشاهده و تایپ در زمان برگزاری کلاسها شما نیاز به برنامه ای دارید که این گزینه آن را برای شما چک کرده و در صورت مشکل یا نصب نبودن برنامه به شما پیشنهاد می نماید. که برنامه (adobe connect add in) به صورت آنلاین نصب نمایید.
*تذکر:* در هنگام ورود به کلاس های مجازی صفحه به صورت full screen باید فعال باشد در غیر این صورت باید ابتدا برنامه (adobe connect add in) را از روی سیستم پاک و مجددا نصب نمایید. 





*نحوه مشاهده نمرات درس در سیستم** LMS* *چگونه**است؟*

Added on 2010-07-03


پس از وارد شدن به سیستم آموزشهای الکترونیکی LMS و انتخاب درس مورد نظر از منو سمت چپ گزینه مشاهده نمرات را انتخاب نمایید.






*نحوه دریافت و ارسال تمرینات را شرح دهید؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

پس از مورد به سیستم آموزشهای الکترونیکی (LMS)و انتخاب درس مورد نظر در صفحه باز شده قسمتی به نام تمرینات و منابع درسی وجود دارد در صورت که تمرینی وجود داشته باشد با کلیک بر روی نام تمرین فایل تمرین مورد نظر را می توانید دانلود نمایید.
برای ارسال جواب تمرین به این نکته توجه داشته باشید شما فقط می توانید یک فایل به عنوان جواب تمرین ارسال نمایید پس در صورتی که چندین فایل به عنوان جواب دارید آن فایل ها را با استفاده از نرم افزار winzip-winrarفشرده نموده و به صورت یک فایل از طریق گزینه جواب به تمرینات ارسال نمایید. 






*نحوه ارسال و مشاهده پیغام در سیستم آموزش الکترونیکی** LMS**به چه* *شکل می باشد؟*

Added on 2010-07-03

پس از ورود به سیستم آموزشهای الکترونیکی LMS گزینه صندوق پیغام را از منوی بالای صفحه انتخاب نمایید در صورت وجود پیغام ها برای مشاهده آنها روی عنوان پیغام کلیک نمایید و برای پاسخ به این پیام از گزینه پاسخ موجد در پایین صفحه استفاده نمایید. در صورتیکه چندین درس در ترم تحصیلی دارید برای مشاهده هر درس به صورت جداگانه می توانید از قسمت فیلتر موجد در سایت نام درس مورد نظر خود را انتخاب نمایید.
برای ارسال پیغام از گزینه"ارسال پیغام جدید" در پایین صفحه استفاده نمایید و در صفحه باز شده از قسمت نام درس مورد نظر خود را انتخاب نمایید و در لیست مشاهده شده نام استاد یا دانشجویان مورد نظر خود را انتخاب نمایید و سپس گزینه تایید را انتخاب نمایید. سپس پیغام خود را تایپ نموده و گزینه ارسال را انتخاب نمایید.

----------


## bersisa

> روزی که برای ثبت نام رفتم گفتن خودشون چون ترم 1 هستیم برامون ثبت نام میکنن اما امروز که تو  سایت دانشگاه تو قسمت sess چک کردم دیدم هیچ واحدی برامون انتخاب نشده 
> قسمت lms سایت هم مثل اینکه هنوز فعال نشده دوستان دیگه هم همین مشکل رو دارن 
> لطفا چون قراره از 7/7/89 کلاسها شروع بشه زوتر جواب بدین
> ممنون


lotfan age baraye kelas_ha kare jadidi kardid inja bazarid ki e ma ham estefade konim?
baraye in reshte che nar_afzari ro bayad nasb kard va be oon tasalot dasht?

----------


## programer1389

اینجور که خودشون گفتن به این نرم افزارها احتیاج هست 
1 فلش پلیر 10
2 adobe reader برای فایلهای pdf
3 نصب برنامه cd خودشون برای استفاده از pdf های اموزی که دادن و ورود به کلاسهای مجازی 
قسمت lms هم از روز جمعه 10/7/89 فعال میشه

----------


## siavashbin

آقا من چندتا سوال دارم.اگه جواب بدین ممنون میشم.
1-من لیسانس برق -کنترل خوندم میخوام برای ارشد فناوری اطلاعات بخونم توی مجازی شیراز.
به نظر شما با اون پیش نیازای که میدن من را میفتم.
یا باید کلی از درسای لیسانس کامپیوترو  خودم بخونم؟

2-بنظر میرسه برای ادامه در دکترا باید پژوهش محور بود نه آموزش محور در فوق آیا این درسته؟

3-فرق آموزش محور با پژوهش محور در چیه؟(فقط پایان نامه اضافه میشه،در سمینار چی میشهه هست یا حذف میشه)

4-طبق آیین نامه برای رفتن از آموزش محور به پژوهش محور باید در سه ترم 18 واحد اصلی و اختیاری پاس کرده باشین ، حالا اینجا سوال پیش میاد.
فرض کنید شما ترم اول و دوم و سوم 12 واحد بردارید.(5-اصلا میشه برداشت و با نمره بالا پاس کرد) میشود 24 واحد اصلی و اختیاری،میماند 3 واحد اختیاری و 2 واحد سمینار (6-حالا در این ترم که 5 واحد داریم در صورتی که سمینار حذف نشود،میتوانیم پروژه هم برداریم)
7-کلا فک کنم اگه بریم پژوهش محور 5 ترمه میشم؟
8-شهریه پایان نامه چقدر مشه؟
ممنون

----------


## majidmt

1-ارشد فناوری اطلاعات مجازی شیراز مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات و یک گرایش مدیریتی بیشتر محسوب میشه و با رشته شما که کاملا عملی بوده متفاوته
2-و3و4و5-تفاوت پژوهش محور با آموزش محور توی درس پایان نامه 2 واخدی برای آموزش محور و 6 واحدی برای پژوهش محوره و هر دو به راحتی امکان ادامه دارند
اینم لینک منبعش واسه مجازی: http://gostaresh.msrt.ir/frmShowNews.aspx?ItemId=48
در ضمن با مطالع آیین نامه کارشناسی ارشد در سایت وزارت علوم به طور کامل با شیوه های تحصیل این مقطع آشنا میشوید
شاد و پیروز باشید

----------


## sahba_piano

> ممنون که پاسخ دوستمون رو دادید. شما مجازی خوندین یا نه؟
> 
>  فقط یک چیزی دوستان از این منابع زیر کسی هست که اطلاعات داشته باشه و یا ترجمه هاش:؟
> 
> مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات گرایش تجارت الکترونیک
> 
> 1 زبان
> 
> 1- Markstein, L & Hirasawa, L. (1983). Developing Reading Skills (Advanced). London: Newbury House Publishers. (Units 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10).
> ...



من هم ثبت نام کردم اگه یافتی منو هم باخبر کن...با سپاس

----------


## S_VB.max

من یک شنبه همین هفته امتحان دادم کسی می دونه نتیجه امتحانات چه تاریخی اعلام میشه؟

----------


## ARA

سلام 
دوستانی که تجربه امتحان رو دارند !!! 

در مورد سوالات و سخت یا اسون بودن اونها کمی بگن 

من می خواهم تکنولوژی نرم افزار شرکت کنم 

مخصوصا ریاضیش چه جوری بود !!! 

کتابهای ریاضی که اومده از کجاش چون ساده داره تا خیلی سخت !! یعنی از اوایلش یا اواخرش اومده بود سوالاتش

----------


## armin3000

این دو سایت خیلی به دوستان کمک خواهد کرد:
انجمن دانشجویان دانشکده آموزشهای الکترونیکی دانشگاه شیراز

سایت دانشجویان دانشکده آموزشهای الکترونیکی دانشگاه شیراز

----------


## wittyelnaz

با سلام
دوستان عزيز من تو استانه ثبت نام امسال چند تا سوال مهم دارم لطفا اگه جوابشو مي دونيد دري نكنيدبراي ارشد مديريت اطلاعاتي
اول اينكه تو شرايط امسال زدن 3 سال سابقه كار من 6 سال سابقه آزاد دارم بدون بيمه و 2 سال سابقه بيمه اي ايا قبول مي كنن يا نه؟
بعد اينكه برا پذيرش فقط مطالعه و نمره علمي آوردن كافيه يا مقاله اينام مي خوان
من شنيدم حدود هزينه ترم ها 800 ايا درسته؟
اگه كسي بخواد با ديپلم بره نرم افزار بخونه و مدرك ديپلمش كار دانش باشه مي تونه شركت كنه يا نه؟
ممنون از كمكتون

----------

